# Dogs



## tlewis_2003 (Aug 31, 2013)

I been reading about what dogs would be take. If they would take them. All kinds of stuff. Any way just wanted to post my thoughts on this and see what everyone thinks. First off I am talking about having to bug out for a long time. Your basic akc registered breeds are all out for me. Show breeders have pretty much ruined them. I also know my dogs have to multi functional. Going to be hard enough without dogs that can't carry their own weight and do their part. For any serious prepper that plans on taking a dog you need to look at working lines of dogs. I would personally take 3 to 4 dogs with me. I would have to have dogs that can hunt for me and them. Dogs that can defend themselves and my family. With this being said I would look at staghounds and bandogs. Reasons staghound they are proven hunters. They hunt everything from rabbits to boar. Mainly sighthound but some can use their nose to for hot tracks. Very gamey and will chase and catch most animals. During a bug out period any animal is food. The bandogs for protective reasons and also to help the stags with whatever large game they catch. If I don't have to use a bullet why would I. I feel with this combination you could save a lot of very precious ammunition. Now why so many dogs. Well simply cause these dogs jobs would be as dangerous as it was for my family to live. This way I could breed for a long time combing the best of what I have with 4 you can breed without have to introduce new blood for a very long time. I also feel with this pack they should be able to feed everyone and themselves plus protect themselves and the family. Now neither of these dogs are registerable through the akc. They are both a purpose bred dog. That could do a lot for someone that is bugging out and having to live on what they have. Now both of these dogs are large so they eat a lot that means I hunt a lot. They would be earning their keep. I wouldn't carry water for them or food. They carry their own they better have a recall because to me these would be tools. Depending the situation puppies could be used for bartering later on. Lets hear everyone else's thoughts. Dogs are a passion of mine so this is a good topic for me to start with.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I just wanted to ask what you thought about Dobermans. I am not talking early American dobermans that were rife with problems. I am talking about responsibly bred American Dobermans. I bought two because my wife is alone alot and the shear intimidation of a well trained Doberman is amazing no protection work just well trained. I know they can track and have been used to hunt in the past but I don't know anyone that uses them for this anymore.


----------



## tlewis_2003 (Aug 31, 2013)

Honestly I like Dobermans. But from what I seen show breeders ruin everything they breed. Most of your Dobermans don't have the nerves they once had. Not saying the intimidation factor isn't there cause it is. Just not my cup of tea. If I were to get one I would have to go with a working line. I know they can track but there is a difference in being trained to track and trained to track to hunt and just being bred to hunt and using training to refine what is already in place. Breeding has a lot to do with how a dog acts and how easy it is to train. Like in my choices the stag is bred to hunt a good bred stag not much training needed to hunt and run down prey. Bandog is bred to protect and catch large game like boars not much training there either. But that is why we all have opinions and if they suit you good. Have fun with them and train them how you see fit. As intimidating as they are though I promise a 120 pound fit bandog is as easily that intimidating and isn't rank driven.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

tlewis, first, paragraphs are you friends buddy! I actually agree with what Apex said; Dobermans are fine, fine animals and a well trained, disciplined Doberman is a force in and of itself. We had one when I was very young. I loved that dog and he was fiercely protective of me and my mother. If he didn't know you, he would lay on the floor and just stare you down, wouldn't let you walk around the house unless he was told it was "okay". 


Many, many moons ago, I was an Animal Control Officer. Briefly thank God. The only dog where I ever went "crap" was a Doberman. I actually had to call one of the old timers to deal with it. I learned a great trick I won't disclose here, because most Dobermans are well trained, but it was simple, quick and the dog and I walked to the van on a leash like we had been best friends for forever.

Excellent choice for a good, versatile dog.


----------



## tlewis_2003 (Aug 31, 2013)

Not saying Dobermans aren't great dogs. I do really like the breed. I just think there are better choices. Now as I stated a working line of Dobies could be a great choice as far as protection goes. Your show bred line well not so much show breeeders tend to breed softer dogs then what the dog is supposed to be. Now on to the hunting subject its easier to train a dog to hunt that is bred for hunting than it is to train one not bred to hunt. I promise there is a difference between track work and hunting. He asked my opinion on the breed and I gave it. Not the worse breed out there to choose but in my opinion not the best. Honestly for and all around protection hunting guardian take a look at the dogo argentine. Probably a better choice then what I would take but I don't like the white color. You still have to look for working lines and were tested to work.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Post Apocalypse dogs...

View attachment 2507


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

I worked at a gun dog kennel years ago. The founder started the kennel in 1932. He had some fine field dogs. His comment to me was, and he had proof "if a dog can smell it can hunt". Dogs aren't as specialized as many make 'em out to be.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

There is another thread on here about it but we are leaning back towards a Catahoula or Heeler. Had a dog that was a mix of the two and she was the best dog ever. I checked that against the opinions of the group here and they confirmed the viability of the Heeler breed. There were a few other suggestions too (mastiffs I think).

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/5077-dog-recommendations-specific-criteria.html


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

I own one of the heelers on that post. Best damn dog ever!


----------



## tlewis_2003 (Aug 31, 2013)

I had a Catahoula he was a nice dog. Yes any dog that smell can hunt. But proof in the pudding some dogs that are bred for it just do it better. In a survival situation I want the best odds possible. I would want one from working hunting lines to better my odds. Now as for the protection aspect. Most big men if they wanted to can defend against your average size dog. That's why I want a larger all around type dog. If I am going to have a dog for protection I don't want it to just be intimidating. I want it to be able to kill whatever it is protecting its family from. Not bite and run off some intruder but leave them laying in a puddle where they met the dog. We are talking about survival. Intimidation isn't going to slow most people if they are starving and you have the only good supply of food they have seen. Desperate times call for desperate measures. Just how I see it sorry if I offend anyone.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Sporting breed dogs & working dogs are different classes. I prefer working breed dogs as they are more versatile.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

tlewis_2003 said:


> I had a Catahoula he was a nice dog. Yes any dog that smell can hunt. But proof in the pudding some dogs that are bred for it just do it better. In a survival situation I want the best odds possible. I would want one from working hunting lines to better my odds. Now as for the protection aspect. Most big men if they wanted to can defend against your average size dog. That's why I want a larger all around type dog. If I am going to have a dog for protection I don't want it to just be intimidating. I want it to be able to kill whatever it is protecting its family from. Not bite and run off some intruder but leave them laying in a puddle where they met the dog. We are talking about survival. Intimidation isn't going to slow most people if they are starving and you have the only good supply of food they have seen. Desperate times call for desperate measures. Just how I see it sorry if I offend anyone.


In that context I would want a German Shorthair pointer, great hunter and natural protection skills. Would be easy to train in both cases.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

allright well seems like weve got different views about what Dobermans are and what they arnt. Dobermans are working dogs specifically bred to track fight and obey a dog that doesn't fit that description doesn't meet the basic prerequisites of being a Dobe. Second they are one of a very small list of domesticated animals that were bred to attack and fight *humans* I want to remind you size can be a disadvantage they were bred to be agile and fast which is where attack dogs gain their power to take down and agility gives them the ability to strike and retreat because in a 1on1 protracted fight any dog even large dogs dont really stand a chance versus a motivated person even a woman armed with a knife should be able to take care of a dog suffering only some lacerations the biggest value of any protection dog is its Intimidation the dog would be of more value for the threat value if it remained alive to draw my attention away from you. trust me yes your dog is gonna bite my arm and maybe even take me to the ground and its gonna hurt quite a bit but I aint a hog with limited mobility or a slow ponderous bear and his lifespan is gonna be about 3s if he bites and holds like the hunting dogs I know are trained to do(hogdogs). I can only speak for myself and its a little unfair Ive been trained to deal with attack dogs with nothing but by bare hands if need be, jeez I hate to say that seems like I am trying to be a badass but its the truth. If youve been to SERE C(Survive Escape Resist Evade) you know what I am talking about :wink:

That said I respect your opinion about dogs and you seem very well informed about dogs and I would like to learn how to keep my two dobes alive in the field if I cant keep feeding them kibble everyday because I know they arnt hunters right now they are loyal and would defend me or the wife to the death if someone threatened us I am just defending a breed that seems to be very misunderstood.


----------



## tlewis_2003 (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't have a problem with Dobies at all. Just not my personal choice. With training they could be taught to hunt. They are very fast and can track. For me I would just prefer a dog bred for it. For protection I want a little more powerful with endurance and speed. I am sure you have great Dobies and probably don't have one that got watered down by breeders. That is my biggest problems with anything that is akc registered. Most are watered down from what they once were by the show breeders. I mean just look at the English Mastiff. Used to be a great breed now its a breed with more genetic problems than you can count. As for protection work do a google search for bandogs. This is what I would take. I really like the chimera kennel and midgard mastiff websites. These dogs are large powerful still keep endurance and good family values. They are bred to have fight prey and defense drives. Not to have rank drive which is the drive where dog could test you for the Alpha position. Like I have stated this is just my opinion. But I love dogs of all breeds and do a lot of research and reading about them and histories on all kinds of dogs. Now I sorry but I don't consider little dogs to be dogs. Except for maybe the jagd and jack russel but you tell them their little dogs they won't believe you.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

So about how to keep a dog alive in the field without a constant supply of kibble???? I really don't hunt with dogs I enjoy predator stalking dogs are just to noisy so I take them hiking for short durations close to a vehicle and bring their food/water with me spoiled little babies. Honestly I don't think the rank thing ever really entered into for me or the wife.


----------



## tlewis_2003 (Aug 31, 2013)

Dogs don't hunt by stealth. Dogs track and run down their prey. They bay it like hog hunting or put something up a tree like a ****. A pair of dogs should be able to overtake most prey. This where I like the stag because they will run down prey and kill most of it. Or at least catch it like hogs so you can get there flip it and dispatch the prize. I guess if you wanted to keep your dogs a live work on their prey drive. Even games like tug of war and spring poles help with this. Teach them what they can and cannot hunt. When I hunted more we used a cage **** or a caught hog to start mock hunts to teach them to hunt. Hunting in a controlled way. Like get you a hog drag it through the woods then tie it to a tree. Teach them to follow the track. Their reward is getting to find and "play" with the prey item. Not all dogs have hunt some have more than others. But most dogs will hunt for there owner if you have a bond. Good site go to HOME search Dobermans you will see what I am talking about. I love that site for information about hunting dogs.


----------



## tatguy (Aug 24, 2013)

ok I AM A BREEDER AND SHOWINGDOGS IS MY BIG HOBBIE
lol i show rotties (rottweilers) i have 6 my dogs look after my wife while im away they also have won me a lot of medels over the years there great working dogs and can carry a lot of weight in the side bags my wife made i also have 2 dogs who do carting so in a b.o.s they would carry a lot of my preps 
they have also over the years made me enough to have a yrs worth of supplies and in anoth 5 yrs will have made me enough for a smallholding up north so yeh love dogs and if trained right they wont let you down.
when i first moved into this house i came home and my dog was sat there with a 20yr old sitting himself as my dog snarled at him was great to see!!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Rotties are my choice but I only rescue. Basically they can carry 20% of their body weight in saddlebags & cart 300% of their body weight.

I don't expect my dogs to put their lives on the line for me but I'm sure each I have right now would. I want them to warn me of a problem & I'll take care of it.

If you just want to hunt small game then get a jack Russell terrier. Hog hunting on the other hand you want a tracking dog & a catch dog.

Everyone will be in a different situation & feel different needs for what they want a dog for.


----------



## tlewis_2003 (Aug 31, 2013)

Rotts are another breed I like. I glad yours work like they are supposed to. But 90 percent of the ones I have seen over here are huge non workable messes of a dog that they should be. For sure Jacks are awesome for small game heck I have even heard of people using them on hogs. Never seen but have heard. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## tatguy (Aug 24, 2013)

well like any animal food should be rationed to many people over eat endulge in big macs fries and crap like that i know its bad in the u.s like it is in the uk just look at the next gen thats leaving school lazy xbox playing cheeky gits my kids my dogs and myself excersize daily thats your best prep ever 
food is great but the willpower not to eat the lot hmmmmmm i think some people need to prep there more !!!!


----------



## bayoubowhunter (Mar 1, 2013)

I Live west central Louisiana 10 ar. in the woods I hunt, fish, trap as well I have a Mt. Cur. this breed is one of the best for hunting day or night. you can read up on them here ( Original Mountain Curs ) you can't go wrong with this breed.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

i have little fufu dogs one is a puggle. she is an avid hunter she ahs ran off twice after deer and been gone for 45 minutes. comes back tired wet and ragged from running thru the woods.its funnny cause the whole time i'm calling here mad as hell,thinking i'm gonna kill this dog i swear . then here she comes looking ragged as though she had already suffer tshtf.
she also catches and kills mice regulary. once she dove out the back of the samurai at about 30 mph when she saw a rabbit. she weighs 18 lbs and her legs are about 5 inches long maybe?
the other dog is a terrier/aussie mix he will chase things but when i say no he stops. he could care less about a mouse (despite his terrier side) what he does do is bark like mad when anyone knocks on the door. he sounds viscious too. so he serves the purpose i want early warning device.

as for a bug out situation i would want to stay hide so i think any dog would be a liabiltiy as they would be barking or making noise


----------



## tlewis_2003 (Aug 31, 2013)

All dogs can bark except basenji they yodel. But some breeds bark a lot less than others. I had a Cold blood greyhound that never barked. But some are just bred to not bark much. Tosa for example from what I have read bark very little. In Japan the matching contest go till one of the dogs make a sound. So barking has been bred back in these dogs. I really don't think a dog would be a liability if it was trained to not bark or was bred to not bark. But respect the decision for not wanting one. But how long is hiding going to work if it ends up being for a long time. Eventually you will want to get out and that extra protection could come in handy.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

tlewis, Aren't you concerned with a pack mentality, haveing that many dogs? Does it concern you that the noise they make running prey might draw attention? I've never heard of either of these type dogs you're talking about. I'll look them up. 'Sounds interesting.

This thread got me thinking.  What about a wolf cross. Talk about bred to hunt, the intimidation factor is obviously there. They usually don't bark, they have stamina and they are smart. And of course, they're athletic. If you had a cross, it would be more trainable. Especially if you carefully choose the cross. I don't know if you have small children or not, and that would be a consideration. Although I once had a 1/4 wolf and she was the best friend and nanny to my year old son. She took him for walks around the yard, made sure he stayed out of trouble by "herding" him. She was great at protection, too. No-one came in our yard unless we said so. She was really great. Got her as an older dog, and hated to see her pass.

I like the Rottie, the Belgian Malenois, a Giant Schnauzer, the Black Russian Terrier, and the Leonberger. All great family dogs but will gaurd and herd as well. I like the Great Pyreneese - their light/white coats would be good for Minnesota, as we all know MN has 9 months of winter.  Just my top picks.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

dogs are a great idea! I have to pit bulls....use them as mules to carry some of your load, protection, and early detection. no matter the kind of dog they will lay down their life for the masters. I have no doubt my dogs would as well.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I think for the survivalist, especially in the long term (several years) dogs could be a real asset. Their sense of smell is so superior to a humans. Their eyes are usually pretty sharp too. They can often alert one to danger or the presence of something long before its owner has a clue. Combine the two and I think you really have something with a lot of potential. The medium to medium-large dogs can carry some weight, so having some panniers could definitely allow them to carry their load so to speak.



> His comment to me was, and he had proof "if a dog can smell it can hunt". Dogs aren't as specialized as many make 'em out to be.


I can most certainly vouch for this comment. One of the best Rabbit/Squirrel dogs I have ever had the pleasure to own was a AKC registered Fawn Boxer that was a rescue that narrowly avoided being put down when I stopped the vet and adopted the dog on the spot. This dog was probably one of the smartest dogs I have ever owned and was easily trained to a level that would exceed most folks wildest dreams, and so much for not being a "hunting" dog! More than a few of my buddies offered several times to buy it for what ever I was asking. And while it has been hands down the best guard dog I have ever owned, its been one of the biggest pussy cats around children too. That being said I wouldn't snub my nose at any dog that showed some potential!!! I think just about every dog possesses potential, some just take to it more than others and its just a question of can you bring out their full potential.

Right now I am of the opinion that one of the best all round breeds out there for hunting, guard duties and companionship is the Black Mouth Mountain Cur. Its a good sized dog with plenty of heft to pull guard duties and open up a can of whoop butt on a bad guy and make them wished they would have picked another potential victim, but still mild tempered enough to be controllable and around children. Its a breed known for having a lot of heart and loyalty to their owners. When it comes to hunting...there aint too much it cant do. Youll probably never make a pointer out of it that will make you happy but their nose will sure find a downed bird for you. Not a great retriever but here in the south where it doesn't get too cold they can pull retriever duties on a duck hunt, just not their strong suit but none the less capable. They can definitely track and have a serious nose to take on a scent track hot or cold. Here we usually run them for Squirrel, **** and Hogs but don't think for a second they cant go after Deer, Rabbits, Cougar, Bear and probably about anything else you might wanna chase down. While its recognized as a AKC Breed, few ever make it to the show ring but a lot of them do compete in hunting events, so its not a all show and no go kind of breed for the most part. Its a breed that can handle all but the most extremes in weather conditions too with minimal care. For me a BMC would be the breed to go to, especially if I can scam on a Ledbetter breed dog!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We have a new mutt dog in training, I.E. our 12 year old lab kicks his ass twice a day to calm the pup down.

I have always been a fan of LABs we have tried several different dogs, cocker spaniels docksins shepherds beagles mutts from the shelter.

Our new pup is about three months, we have named him SIG we thought about calling him Mohamed as he is a little terrorist running around destroying things and dropping dirty bombs where ever he goes.

He is a mutt mix of black lab most predominant, the mother was a mix of shepherd and rotweiler, the dad was a mix of bull terrier and lab.

So far we are very impressed with this little bastards intelligence, he is just very aggressive, and it worries us a little.

We have gotten him to stop attacking the chickens in the yard now, if we can get him to turn his attention to zombies we will be doing good.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

I approve that name! Big Sig fan here!


----------



## tlewis_2003 (Aug 31, 2013)

Guys great opinions love hearing them. Black mouth cur great all around dogs. Nothing wrong with a good mutt hypbrid vigor is an awesome thing. All in all its what makes you happy or works best for you. Am I worried about pack mentality not in the least. For one the breeds I chose are bred to have low rank drive. Rank drive is the drive to be the Alpha. I have no problems being the Alpha in my pack. In actuality you want a pack so the dogs all work together as a team and look to me for guidance. As far as small children I have 3. Bandogs are bred to be family protectors first. So they protect their families at all cost. They tend to be very protective over children. Now as far as a wolf hybrid been around them a friend raised them when I was a teenager. theirs were all around 50% my cousins had a high percentage one somewhere in the low 90%. At least what the breeder said. These are smart animals to smart and very rank driven. Not an animal I would want with me or my family. Seen them turn and was actually bit trying to kennel one up. So I can see their uses but I personally would never have one. The breeds I choose are really nothing but performance bred crosses. The bandog is any mastiff crossed with any type of working bulldog to get a healthy working mastiff. Stag is a cross of sighthounds bred for hunting coyote and hare but they have started making their way into hog hunting as some use their nose for taking a hot scent trail. That is why most people have never heard of them. Both have been around along time though.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

You're right about wolves. A little wolf goes a long way. I did look at the bandogs. I like their looks. I can be the pack leader, but it's tiring to me, to have to re-inforce my status all the time. Had one dog like that, and it was just tiring. I like the idea that these dogs are not rank driven. I only had time to look at one of the kennels. I'm off to look at the other(s).


----------



## tlewis_2003 (Aug 31, 2013)

Check out Chimera kennels Midgard Mastiffs. I really like the looks of both of their dogs. I also have talked to both. Really knowledgeable guys that have a goal and test their dogs to get to there goal.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

If you are looking for the biggest baddest dog of all, a dog that can whip or kill any other dog, THIS AIN'T IT. but if you are looking for a dog or dogs you will love and depend on to help you if the SHTF. then I suggest you consider Belgian Shepherd Dog (Malinois) Look 'em up and read about them.http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-VT2A2dTXNPA/TcVJ2X7ow8I/AAAAAAAAAAQ/TE5xS1jWG8Q/s1600/img_0219.jpg


----------



## tlewis_2003 (Aug 31, 2013)

Every one has there own opinions. But from what I have read Malinois are very rank driven. One of the things trying to stay away from. Not to mention don't have the size. Why would I want to be able to whip or kill any dog out there. If I was going to do that I would get a true gamebred apbt. I want other drives rank drive. That is why I like the bandogs.


----------



## ufimych (Sep 7, 2013)

The best dogs for those, who want to survive in wilderness are dogs of native people of low tech culture: Siberian Laika, Saluki, Tazy, Inuit Sled Dog, Caucasian Mountain Dog, Karakachan Dog, etc., depending on the geographis zone you live in. These dogs do not need vets, can live on little of food, outside a year around and they do not need teaching how to hunt or guard livestock. I have personal experience with Laika and recently studied Tazy from Kazakhstan. Laikas have plenty of work in Virginia, but Tazy rather fits prairie and desert states in the West.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most of the medium to large Kurs are good for wilderness as is the North American Native Dog - which are very hard to find. If you search for "bear dogs" you can find many dogs that are both good working dogs and natural hunters.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a beagle named Mae. All she has to do is make noise and I'll do the rest if I need to.


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

Ive got a Lab and a Weimaraner. Lab goes 100lb and the Weim is 95lb. They both have excellent noses and will hunt anything that moves[which is not always good] They are both great watchdogs as well. Also agree that the Catahoula and Heelers are fantasic dogs. Go to the pound and take a look around,you might be surprised at what you find.

John


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I have had shepherds my whole life and have never had one that did not 1. Protect the family 2. Alert us to danger of any form 3. Take care and herd the younger members of the family and 4. Hate Squirrels. We had one that had bad hips out of the 4 we choose, my favorite of the bunch was crossbred with a daddy wolf. That one would play fetch 6 inch diameter 2 foot wide firewood and come back to give you a doggie hug. My current is a pedigreed Black German Shepherd and no I am not talking my little guy Kirby (He is a mini poodle that looks like a german shepherd (Phantom) I have for comic relief). Gretchen, the black german shepherd is an awesome gal that I would definitely take with me bugging out and she would earn her keep without a doubt.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Pictures!! Pictures!!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is kirby He now has a mohawk and goatee so we renamed him rampage.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh Wow, Monkeybutt is allowing me to do this. She is protective of Gretchen to a crazy degree so here is our current Shepherd.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I have had many breeds of dogs over the years and have always had an Australian Cattle Dog(blue or red heeler) in the mix. They are BY FAR the smartest and most loyal dogs that I MYSELF have ever had.. We have a blue female and red male now and are dogs I trust with mine and my families lives.. If you have never had one. I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND THEM!!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Well since I shared my other two, I need to show my lover. This is Whisper, she by the first picture I found in the pound. She was captured with a litter of puppies that were not hers (She was spayed). They could not find a home for her and her time was short. When I walked in she laid in on so thick I could not leave her there and never regretted it. This is just a plug for pitbulls... as they get a bad wrap but they are awesome in every way when raised right.


----------



## cds0699 (Feb 19, 2014)

I would want an Alaskan Malamute, or Siberian Husky.... Actually 2-4 of them. They are very smart and can be well trained.


----------

